
DevOps: From Unicorns to Horses - mdauber79
http://www.amplifypartners.com/interviews/devops-from-unicorns-to-horses/
======
sargun
So, I think that the article didn't strongly address what DevOps actually
means. DevOps has come to mean a position on a team as opposed to an ideology
like it is at the Google's of the world.

My team recently wrote a blog post about this:
[https://medium.com/@mustwin/postops-
devops-7e44d2262385](https://medium.com/@mustwin/postops-devops-7e44d2262385)

~~~
solipsism
I find it a little strange that your blog post doesn't mention the term
"continuous delivery". That's what many of us call what you call "devops". And
yes, I and many others consider "devops" one of the key roles in a continuous
delivery methodology.

~~~
sargun
I think we touched on that in "Automated Deployment" \-- I don't actually
think that continuous delivery is core to the PostOps manifesto, but enabling
it is part of the core manifesto. It's all about lowering the opportunity cost
for development, and deployment -- whether engineers choose to leverage this
is up to them.

